# Hong Kong 12.30pm to 2.30pm



## alphaman (21 December 2010)

What's the HK market doing at this time? HKEx website refers to "Extended Morning Session", but the market seems inactive to me (stocks and options).


----------



## nomore4s (21 December 2010)

It is shut for "lunch" during this period, siesta time


----------



## alphaman (21 December 2010)

Thanks but 2 hours lunch? Why don't they just call it "extended lunch session"?


----------



## skc (21 December 2010)

alphaman said:


> Thanks but 2 hours lunch? Why don't they just call it "extended lunch session"?




Have you ever had lunch in Hong Kong downtown? Takes a long time for those brokers and pit traders to get their table and order their dim sums.

Changes coming next year btw.

http://www.thetradenews.com/asset-classes/equities/5420



> Hong Kong will cut its traditional two-hour lunch break, the longest among developed markets, first to 90 minutes then to just one hour. From 7 March 2011, the stock market will open at 09.30, instead of the current 10.00, then close for lunch at 12.00, instead of the current 12.30. The market will open again in the afternoon at 13.30 then close at 16.00 as per the current closing arrangement. Twelve months later, on 5 March 2012, the lunch break will be shortened by a further 30 minutes, with the start of trading being brought forward to 13.00.


----------



## Trembling Hand (21 December 2010)

skc said:


> Changes coming next year btw.




Yep they are going to wreck the best action in the equities world. Leave it short, sharp and sweet.


----------



## alphaman (22 December 2010)

skc said:


> Have you ever had lunch in Hong Kong downtown? Takes a long time for those brokers and pit traders to get their table and order their dim sums.



I'm not opposed to the idea of strictly enforcing lunch time so people can eat without rushing, I was just surprised by the terminology.

OK now I'm going to start my extended morning session.


----------

